# Unusual FNA?



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Besides being very painful my FNA left a nasty 3" wide bruise and it's still very visible 6 days later. I have a 3.9 cm mass. Did you all have pain and bruising like this? I have had local anesthetic procedures before and I can handle some pain. I was surprised that I felt so much pain. Also did your docs allow some time between the anisthetic and procedure? Mine didn't.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

My surgeon waited milliseconds after the anesthetic to do the biopsies. The procedure hurt, but was over quickly. My bruise and the neck stiffness were the worst 2 days after the FNA. My neck had a nasty yellow, green, blue, and black bruise after the 8 biopsies. fun, fun!


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to mention to my next doc that I might need a different sort of local med if I have something like this again. I had a bad reaction of shaking uncontrollably. The nurse said the medicine is called adrenalin. Kind of ironic name considering how I reacted! I managed to stay still by holding the sides of the table. Also, I might need an extra sedative beforehand!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I would definitely ask for a lorazepam or something similar if you have to have another FNA. I was offered one, but I didn't take it. Not my best decision


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RedCC said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am going to mention to my next doc that I might need a different sort of local med if I have something like this again. I had a bad reaction of shaking uncontrollably. The nurse said the medicine is called adrenalin. Kind of ironic name considering how I reacted! I managed to stay still by holding the sides of the table. Also, I might need an extra sedative beforehand!


Did you get the results of your FNA yet? If so, will you share w/us?

Most of us with thyroid disease cannot tolerate and medication that is "adrenergic" and that includes OTC. It can be life-threatening. I have a red flag glow on all my medical charts about this. My heart once stopped.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

3 of my fnas left me with bruises. the 4th one didn't but I swelled outward (i had a visible bump for 2 days)


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Results are in and my FNA is inconclusive but they definitely want to take half of it so tomorrow I will be calling around for a surgeon in Houston. I have what appears to be a follicular neoplasm and surgery should show whether or not it's cancer. I am going to be positive and fight whatever comes my way.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I had the same inconclusive diagnosis of folicular neoplasm. I had my TT 2 weeks ago and am feeling pretty good now, just tired and a little emotional, but no pain at all. The surgery was much easier than I anticipated.

Keep up the great attitude!


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Suzanna-I'm glad everything is going well. Tired and emotional sounds like my normal. So what did the analysis on your thyroid show? I haven't been to an endo yet but I suspect that I have been undiagnosed hypo for years. Last year I also started developing a very irritable stomach which I wouldnt be surprised if its also related. My PCP couldnt find anything wrong last year and about 2 months ago I started a gluten free diet and my stomach is better most days.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi. Had my first FNA a couple of weeks ago. My radiologist did wait 2-3 minutes after the numbing before he started. By the time he started the 3rd syringe, I did have a couple of times that it was a little painful as he poked it. He apologized and said it was because after poking the nodule several times, the nodule would start getting irritated.

I luckily didn't bruise, although he warned me I might but I was pretty sore and stiff that evening. When I woke up the next morning it was just a little tender. I'm sorry yours hurt so bad.


----------



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

I had mine today and it was no picnic. He wasted no time between the sticks and it was uncomfortable. Not to mention I had to go through it all over again when the pathologist said the first results of each (I have 1 nodule on the left, and two on the right) was not enough. I had to wait for the radiologist to come back down because he left to go do another procedure to come back and do it again. I was in tears waiting around and the second time was more uncomfortable than the first because I guess he had to go deeper to get what was needed.

Now the wait for the results begin. The pathologist did say the preliminary looked like it wasn't cancerous but he can't be for sure until the results come back in 2-3 days. Surgery is set for Aug 16 and I hope that's when it happens. Even though I'm scared I'm just ready to get it all over with.


----------

